# tradeable skills



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

with the item list (barter) got me thinking of skills the "sheeple" will be willing to "trade their first born for" during/post shtf 

might make a good discussion topic (keep in mind, sheeple trade not prepper trade)

eg sharpening knives, a basic skill to us, but not to many


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

So This would be from prepper to sheeple. Medical, Metal working(still learning), Home steading (also learning), and security concepts. there is a whole slew of other less developed skills such as some basic eletrcial and moderate mechanical but it would be pointless to list all these. I think id be more interested in a list of skills preppers would like to "adopt for" Because I plan on buggin out and staying mobile until the dust has settled.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

ApexPredator said:


> So This would be from prepper to sheeple. .


exactly, skills in "high demand" that are quick to "access" if rumor comes up like the guy down the road has some batteries that need charging and willing to trade ammo for (for example)

medical will have to make number 1 on the list


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Medical, hide tanning, making primitive weapons, gunsmithing, primitive survival, I believe just about any of these skills that are able to arm, help feed and care for people will be valuable. Nice topic

Thought I would elaborate a little more, any of the above skills are worthy of trade in my view. You can trade teaching a skill for goods, a place to stay or whatever IMO.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I stock up on cheap vodka and other alcohol. Usually for a couple dollars for 8-10oz. I figure people will trade their left arm for this. I also stock up on the fun size hershey bars. $1 for 6 of them. Quick energy - cheap and def something that people will want. I also raise rabbits. Plenty of protein and hides for trade.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

bennettvm said:


> I stock up on cheap vodka and other alcohol. Usually for a couple dollars for 8-10oz. I figure people will trade their left arm for this. I also stock up on the fun size hershey bars. $1 for 6 of them. Quick energy - cheap and def something that people will want. I also raise rabbits. Plenty of protein and hides for trade.


Just so you know I always need more hides, I buy from many suppliers....


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I keep wondering about the primitive stuff I enjoy being self sufficient but to a certain extent I don't think the primitive will ever happen again. I would like to understand your thoughts on the matter.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

ApexPredator said:


> I keep wondering about the primitive stuff I enjoy being self sufficient but to a certain extent I don't think the primitive will ever happen again. I would like to understand your thoughts on the matter.


that would make for a good separate topic...

but a mad max or such type of event such skills within a few years would be highly sort after and the little groups that would gather (the postman lol) would trade highly for replacement parts, training, so on and so forth...

tbh depending on the shtf, or eotwawko, or any kind of apocalypse, all skills will have a use, and the more valuable the skill, the better chance of living comfortably, my opinion anyway (hopefully it never happens)


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> that would make for a good separate topic...
> 
> but a mad max or such type of event such skills within a few years would be highly sort after and the little groups that would gather (the postman lol) would trade highly for replacement parts, training, so on and so forth...
> 
> tbh depending on the shtf, or eotwawko, or any kind of apocalypse, all skills will have a use, and the more valuable the skill, the better chance of living comfortably, my opinion anyway (hopefully it never happens)


I think it happens in a new form, such as "urban foraging" for example.

That being said, I stand ready to barter my childcare/homeschool skills for nonperishable food items mailed to me. (Don't send me your kids, just your questions about how to deal with them! *LOL* Like concerning the real issues of bunker-boredom and also how to get small ones in line with survival hiking, necessary silence, etc.)


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> that would make for a good separate topic...
> 
> but a mad max or such type of event such skills within a few years would be highly sort after and the little groups that would gather (the postman lol) would trade highly for replacement parts, training, so on and so forth...
> 
> tbh depending on the shtf, or eotwawko, or any kind of apocalypse, all skills will have a use, and the more valuable the skill, the better chance of living comfortably, my opinion anyway (hopefully it never happens)


I think it happens in a new form, such as "urban foraging" for example.

That being said, I stand ready to barter my childcare/homeschool skills for nonperishable food items mailed to me. (Don't send me your kids, just your questions about how to deal with them! *LOL* Like concerning the real issues of bunker-boredom and also how to get small ones in line with survival hiking, necessary silence, etc.)


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

According to my wife, the most important skill I need to learn is Social skills. She constantly tells me that I am anti-social. I am not anti-social, otherwise I would not be here, now would I?

Really though. I've got a wide range of skills that while useful, may not be applicable depending on exactly what happens. My guess is that it's going to be alot like the pioneer wagon train days. You had people of many different skills, some with alot of skill learned along the way, and some that couldn't light a fire with a gallon of kerosene (did they have that back then? coal oil mebbe?) and a bic lighter. But they banded together for mutual protection and aid, and opened up a whole new country. I know...they screwed the indians...well, the politicians did anyway.

The really sucessful individuals or groups are going to be the ones who not only have the knowledge and skills, but the ability to come up with solutions to adapt that to the situation at hand. It doesn't help if you are an electronics genius if a solar flare fries all the electronics tomorrow. But if you can take that knowledge and build a working generator from a gas motor and an old non-electronic alternator, you become a genius again. The key is adaption of knowledge and if you don't have that knowledge or access to it, then it makes sense to protect that knowledge.

There's my 2 cents worth.


----------



## NWPilgrim (Sep 25, 2013)

Interesting question, because sheeple don't realize what they need or that such service/skills even exist. For example, charging AA batteries would not be much sought after because sheeple typically don't have rechargeable batteries. But, they may really want their phones and tablets recharged. Or you could sell them a few rechargeable batteries and the periodic recharge service too. 

Any kind of repair service would likely do well. Our society is so used to disposing broken items and buying it new. Especially if you can make repairs with existing parts and materials. Tool rental and instruction might be another as most sheeple have few hand or power tools and often cheap ones if they do.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Any skills that you have that others do not will be valuable.
Can you make parts, fix generators, pumps, weld, fabricate, sew, reload, the list is endless.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Just about any form of construction, and repair.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I think being able to hold a 12 inch group at 500 yards is worth something?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

You are way overthinking it, the basic needs are water, food shelter

So anyone that can provide drinking water will rule up to 90 days SHTF

Food will be next but the survivability of food vs water is about 30x (without water you will die in 3 days, without food about 30 days)


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

The group in the red is at 20 yards with my Sig 9mm and the few in the upper right shoulder is at 50 with a 44 mag. Not too shabby for a novice.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice shooting Nurseholly. Normally my wifes groups are a little lower, by about a foot, foot and a half. lol

From a medical standpoint, that isn't a bad thing either.

Back to the topic, Blacksmithing is gonna be a big skill in demand too. And I've known a couple of 'smiths that could turn out pretty good gun parts too.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

nurseholly said:


> The group in the red is at 20 yards with my Sig 9mm and the few in the upper right shoulder is at 50 with a 44 mag. Not too shabby for a novice.


note to self... never ever piss off nurseholly.... or be in a world of pain...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

NWPilgrim said:


> Interesting question, because sheeple don't realize what they need or that such service/skills even exist. For example, charging AA batteries would not be much sought after because sheeple typically don't have rechargeable batteries. But, they may really want their phones and tablets recharged. Or you could sell them a few rechargeable batteries and the periodic recharge service too.
> 
> Any kind of repair service would likely do well. Our society is so used to disposing broken items and buying it new. Especially if you can make repairs with existing parts and materials. Tool rental and instruction might be another as most sheeple have few hand or power tools and often cheap ones if they do.


Wii controllers, (most people get rechargeables for) Xbox 360 controllers and ps3 controllers have a battery pack something to keep in mind, would be plenty to power a light source....

didn't think of the pda/mobile phone's... but even without a network you can still watch saved vids, record what's going on and even play games...

water will make anyone a king... it was just a thought to throw around, and when shtf, you're looking to negotiate... you maybe able to trade a skill for something you need


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

After security FOOD will be number one. We know how to grow it and will have plenty. If you have ever been some where after SHTF you know food and water are the hardest things to come by followed by fuel and medical. If you can feed people you will be in charge for a long time to come.
As long as you can protect it. Teaching others to grow food will be a big job.


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

Food-budgeting (rationing) is a skill. Most don't have it because they think it just means dividing up the food into so-many-meals. Byt really, i means knowing what will actually stave off hunger when eaten and what will only activate the appetite even more as well as knowing what is appropriate to whatever activity is necessary.. Knowing how and when to fast. Knowing how to take some windfall of fresh food and preserve it, of course, is also important.


----------

